# Activate Windows within 2 days



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

I must activate Windows within 2 days to continue using all features. Please help me. I have a Pirated Windows 7. Send me a link to a tutorial. I saw this one: 
but it didn't work because I don't have 'WPAEvents' or 'OOBETimer'


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm not going to link it here because it would be against the forum rules (this goes for everyone else, too) but look up "Windows 7 Loader by Daz" on Google.  That's pretty much the de-facto Windows 7 SLIC spoofing loader that everyone uses.

Edit - that video didn't work because it's for Windows XP


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 15, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm not going to link it here because it would be against the forum rules (this goes for everyone else, too) but look up "Windows 7 Loader by Daz" on Google.  That's pretty much the de-facto Windows 7 SLIC spoofing loader that everyone uses.
> 
> Edit - that video didn't work because it's for Windows XP


Isn't that the newest version or is the newest version Windows 98?
I forgot.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm not going to link it here because it would be against the forum rules (this goes for everyone else, too) but look up "Windows 7 Loader by Daz" on Google.  That's pretty much the de-facto Windows 7 SLIC spoofing loader that everyone uses.
> 
> Edit - that video didn't work because it's for Windows XP


I figured I'd try it anyway. And okay, thanks, is this what all the professional pirates use?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 15, 2015)

If you have a properly cracked Windows 7 (verifies as genuine when you check) then Windows 10 should activate without trouble. Install it using the Windows 10 Media Creation Tool, that's the method I always used as you don't have to wait for Windows Update. If it fails you can always reverted.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2015)

Remove WAT or KMSAUTO

You're welcome.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 15, 2015)

Or you could not be a dick, and buy Windows.  Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 15, 2015)

You can get a Windows 7 key dirt cheap


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

Avast detects Dazloader as a virus. @Sicklyboy


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Avast detects Dazloader as a virus. @Sicklyboy


That's rather normal, since it's a hack software. Disable the anti-virus, and run it once again.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Avast detects Dazloader as a virus.


Ouch... kinda...how do I put this...
http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-need-serious-opinions-on-an-online-situation.393407/
Just throwing this out there.
Seems... like the story is fabricated given this thread.


Don't take this offensively.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-need-serious-opinions-on-an-online-situation.393407/
> Just throwing this out there.
> Seems... like the story is fabricated given this thread.




Shhhhh.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Avast detects Dazloader as a virus. @Sicklyboy



As VinsCool said, that's to be expected.  Disable the AV and run it anyway.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> As VinsCool said, that's to be expected.  Disable the AV and run it anyway.


I did it and I really wish I hadn't. I unchecked all of the 12 offers, and they all installed anyway. It was a pain to even get to this webpage because it kept giving me pop ups and stuff.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I did it and I really wish I hadn't. I unchecked all of the 12 offers, and they all installed anyway. It was a pain to even get to this webpage because it kept giving me pop ups and stuff.


Why haven't read and unchecked the offers? ?


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I did it and I really wish I hadn't. I unchecked all of the 12 offers, and they all installed anyway. It was a pain to even get to this webpage because it kept giving me pop ups and stuff.


LOL YOU DOWNLOADED A DOWNLOADER NOT Daz's WINLOADER 
Should've left Avast running.
It's not the end of the world though.
Just typical crapware/'spyware' (really not spyware, just typical junkware search programs etc that duplicate) << edit couldn't think of the word: 'PUP' {Potential Unwanted Program}
For the record, Avast does not flag Daz's loader as a virus [2.1.7 here, may have changed]


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> LOL YOU DOWNLOADED A DOWNLOADER NOT WINLOADER
> Should've left Avast running.
> For the record, Avast does not flag Daz's loader as a virus [2.1.7 here, may have changed]


I went to the offical site and downloaded it. I'm doing a virus scan and it already found 3 infected files at 1%.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I went to the offical site and downloaded it. I'm doing a virus scan and it already found 3 infected files at 1%.


Sorry for not finishing my post, I really laughed and hit my keyboard. Read above the post you quoted.

As for the 1%, That's expected. No worries, run Malwarebytes after it as well and you will be fine. The 'viruses' are not really dangerous. Just typical PUPs.
I've fallen victim to downloader offers before when acquiring 3DS material . Trick was in the agreement it stated you have to click Accept to Decline, Decline to Accept... evil.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> Sorry for not finishing my post, I really laughed and hit my keyboard. Read above the post you quoted.
> 
> As for the 1%, That's expected. No worries, run Malwarebytes after it as well and you will be fine. The 'viruses' are not really dangerous. Just typical PUPs.


Now I'm just trying to remove all these viruses and shit, knew I shouldn't have ran that. And what does that thread have to do with anything? It's not "fabricated" and wasn't meant for anything besides telling people and letting it out what's been going on.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Now I'm just trying to remove all these viruses and shit, knew I shouldn't have ran that. And what does that thread have to do with anything? It's not "fabricated" and wasn't meant for anything besides telling people and letting it out what's been going on.


Just get the proper executable and you should be fine


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Now I'm just trying to remove all these viruses and shit, knew I shouldn't have ran that. And what does that thread have to do with anything? It's not "fabricated" and wasn't meant for anything besides telling people and letting it out what's been going on.


Sorry if I was being hostile. Just found it weird how you have an issue with this but are involved in that... anyway I will PM you and help you out directly to remove the PUPs if you need assistance.
Check AppData\Roaming after, as some will load up duplicates after they have been removed.


----------



## aaronz77 (Aug 15, 2015)

When I was poor I bought a used retail copy of Vista home basic on ebay for super cheap. It activated just fine, with all the service packs and a little messing around it ran just fine. Of course those were the 32 bit OS days. I used to be a hard core pirate but I found it too stressful to worry about new updates de-activating my key. There are some "Genuine Windows 7 Product" key websites you can get a good key from as well.  You might have to crap out a few bucks, but no where near the $90 the Official OEM disk costs.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 15, 2015)

You can use Microsoft Toolkit (Google to find this one) instead of Windows Loader for cracking Windows, also on Office!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I went to the offical site and downloaded it. I'm doing a virus scan and it already found 3 infected files at 1%.


Just because something is the first result in Google, it doesn't mean it's the official site of something. The site you went to preys on people who think that very thing. Go to a proper torrent site, search for daz loader, and you should find some respected torrents.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Just because something is the first result in Google, it doesn't mean it's the official site of something. The site you went to preys on people who think that very thing. Go to a proper torrent site, search for daz loader, and you should find some respected torrents.


i went to d*******r.com


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 15, 2015)

Exactly. I could make a "UnitedStatesPentagon.com" website, but that doesn't mean I'm from the Pentagon.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 15, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> For the record, Avast does not flag Daz's loader as a virus [2.1.7 here, may have changed]



I'm damn near positive it used to at least.

@OP sorry you didn't get the right one but at the same time I/we can't hold your hand through downloading the right release of questionable software like this.  If you had said it was giving you offers, I would have told you to stay the hell away from that one if you hadn't done so already yourself.



DarkFlare69 said:


> i went to d*******r.com



Just checked that site.  Pro tip - if it says you need to complete offers to download something, it's not legit.  100% of the time.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

i removed 11/12, now 'CUtttheprice' won't go the fuck away. I looked up tutorials but they don't work. First of all, the program isnt in my programs, and when I remove it from chrome it comes back after restarting chrome.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sicklyboy said:


> I'm damn near positive it used to at least.
> 
> @OP sorry you didn't get the right one but at the same time I/we can't hold your hand through downloading the right release of questionable software like this.  If you had said it was giving you offers, I would have told you to stay the hell away from that one if you hadn't done so already yourself.
> 
> ...


Wait, that wasn't actually where I got it from. I tried tho and then gave up. It was latest.w******l****r**z.com. And yeah, even if you do the surveys, its impossible to complete them.

Earn a $100 Visa!
1) complete a survey
  2) complete more surveys to complete that one
     3) complete surveys to complete those ones

One day when I was bored I did it for like 30 minutes


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> i removed 11/12, now 'CUtttheprice' won't go the fuck away. I looked up tutorials but they don't work. First of all, the program isnt in my programs, and when I remove it from chrome it comes back after restarting chrome.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Both that and the one you mentioned before, are not legit. Just look it up on one of the bazillion torrent sites.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Both that and the one you mentioned before, are not legit. Just look it up on one of the bazillion torrent sites.


Torrent downloaders don't work for me. It always gets stuck at connecting to peers.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 15, 2015)

There's also a reddit link in the first page of results that has good places to look.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 15, 2015)

Should just give up. If you can't figure out even getting software for piracy, you might as well not pirate.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> There's also a reddit link in the first page of results that has good places to look.


I found one and now the "Upgrade to Windows 10" icon is showing up. Thanks. Now, can people help removing 'CUttheprice'? http://prntscr.com/84t6d0

I saw tutorials that said to go to the programs in control panel and find it and uninstall it, but it's not there... I can remove the extension from chrome for this session, but then it comes back when restarting chrome.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I found one and now the "Upgrade to Windows 10" icon is showing up. Thanks. Now, can people help removing 'CUttheprice'? http://prntscr.com/84t6d0
> 
> I saw tutorials that said to go to the programs in control panel and find it and uninstall it, but it's not there... I can remove the extension from chrome for this session, but then it comes back when restarting chrome.


Install Revo Uninstaller.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 15, 2015)

sighs for DAZ's windows loader look on my digital life's forums (need to register it's free) go to windows 7 section----> MDL Projects ---->windows loader sub forum---->Download windows loader thread-----> and thanks DAZ's first post to reveal the dl link ps Win loader also works on Vista too


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 15, 2015)

Make a backup of C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Google first in case this completely messes up CHrome and you have things in there that you absolutely can not lose.

Dunno why that's not showing the extension ID, so I can't say exactly which extension to remove, but open task manager, make sure that chrome.exe is closed for all users, then go to C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions and delete every folder.

Go back up to \User Data\Default\Cache and delete everything
Go back to \User Data\Default\Application Cache\Cache and delete everything
Go back to \User Data\Default\Local Storage and delete everything

Go to C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\Temp and delete everything

Try Chrome again.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Make a backup of C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Google first in case this completely messes up CHrome and you have things in there that you absolutely can not lose.
> 
> Dunno why that's not showing the extension ID, so I can't say exactly which extension to remove, but open task manager, make sure that chrome.exe is closed for all users, then go to C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions and delete every folder.
> 
> ...


I'll try that tomorrow and see if it works. Thanks for helping people.

btw im proud of being a noob in some things


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2015)

So, you figured it out?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

@Sicklyboy
Just did what you said, and I think it deleted the data, but it's still showing up as a broken extension.
http://prntscr.com/84wu6z
http://prntscr.com/84wujx

So I don't see ads popping up every 4 seconds and random words on webpages aren't changed to links to porn sites. Gonna try Chrome Cleaner to get rid of it entirely.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 15, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Or you could not be a dick, and buy Windows.  Just throwing it out there.



If you're going to tell someone to go legit then at least try to be respectful.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 15, 2015)

The best way to remove viruses is to remove the hard-drive and scan it using a separate computer since malware and crap can sometimes interfere with your virus scanner if you are running it from the OS that had been infected.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> The best way to remove viruses is to remove the hard-drive and scan it using a separate computer since malware and crap can sometimes interfere with your virus scanner if you are running it from the OS that had been infected.


I think the data for the virus got removed, but just the name still shows up. It shows up as "<1MB" and before it was bigger. Am I safe or should I continue to try and remove the rest of it (name, version number)


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I think the data for the virus got removed, but just the name still shows up. It shows up as "<1MB" and before it was bigger. Am I safe or should I continue to try and remove the rest of it (name, version number)


Guy just backup your important stuff and do a fresh install after formatting and deleting the partitions during a "custom" installation then activate with a tool from a trusted uploader on the pirate bay. Your making this way harder than it should be + your pc is weak you should be using windows 8.1 or 10.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 15, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> If you're going to tell someone to go legit then at least try to be respectful.


You lose that privilege when you commit a crime.


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 15, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm not going to link it here because it would be against the forum rules (this goes for everyone else, too) but look up "Windows 7 Loader by Daz" on Google.  That's pretty much the de-facto Windows 7 SLIC spoofing loader that everyone uses.
> 
> Edit - that video didn't work because it's for Windows XP


I personally use Windows 7 OEM brander by Orbit for machines that I repair for friends and/or 'customers'.  Yeah this is a little side job of mine, but shshshshh. 
But that one is a great choice as well.


----------



## MichiS97 (Aug 15, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> You lose that privilege when you commit a crime.



Watch out, we've got a white knight over here


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 15, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> Watch out, we've got a white knight over here


Not really, I used to pirate stuff.  I deserved every bit of crap I got for it, and more.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> You lose that privilege when you commit a crime.


Most people pirate Windows.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Avast detects Dazloader as a virus. @Sicklyboy



Then don't use Avast lol.



JoostinOnline said:


> You lose that privilege when you commit a crime.



Even if you download old Gamecube games where no one gets revenue and/or where companies went under? 

Oh no, the poor used game market and eBay scalpers who don't get their inflated prices, XD

jk XD


----------



## MichiS97 (Aug 15, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Not really, I used to pirate stuff.  I deserved every bit of crap I got for it, and more.


What kind of crap did you get for it?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 15, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> What kind of crap did you get for it?


People pointed out that I was breaking the law, less respect in the community (not this one, it was a long time ago), people refusing to help me, etc.


DarkFlare69 said:


> Most people pirate Windows.


I think most people get it free as OEM, but I don't have any stats to back that up.  Regardless, that makes you sound like a teenager telling his mother that "everybody else was doing it."


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> People pointed out that I was breaking the law, less respect in the community (not this one, it was a long time ago), people refusing to help me, etc.
> I think most people get it free as OEM, but I don't have any stats to back that up.  Regardless, that makes you sound like a teenager telling his mother that "everybody else was doing it."



Yeah, well that's their thing, so if I download a game, from a company that doesn't exist, or doesn't get revenue, like say, a Gamecube game, technically, I'm still breaking the law, yes, but morally speaking, it is still wrong to download a game that people no longer get money from?  According to some people on here, I should be punished and ridiculed for doing so and admitting to it, yet, people are backing up Gateway and get all upset if their code gets stolen. So many double standards. I backed up the games, I download copies of games I already own, and yet, I get labeled a filthy pirate. Same with Windows, I have the product key, and yet, if I download an ISO for a DVD I lost, that might be questionable.

I know, not a pleasant topic, but I am genuinely curious


----------



## Cyan (Aug 15, 2015)

> activate Windows to continue using all features.


Which feature are removed if not activated past 30 days?

sorry, hijacking this thread a little for a question:
I just bought a new PC with win7, but I installed it twice (on two different drives/partitions, but on the same computer).
It's a OEM version and "should not be installed more than once, even on the same computer" as per the EULA on that disc....
I activated the main OS I use, and I'm wondering if I will have issue activating the second one (due to be a different HDD, and when the first one activated by itself, I had additionnal HDD connected too, to restore my data from old PC; so the hardware is different).
I wonder if the second OS will have issue to activate, and if I can keep it offline and not activated.

So, what will stop working if not activated? Can I still boot it and launch programs? (especially Acronis)


----------



## Arras (Aug 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, well that's their thing, so if I download a game, from a company that doesn't exist, or doesn't get revenue, like say, a Gamecube game, technically, I'm still breaking the law, yes, but morally speaking, it is still wrong to download a game that people no longer get money from?  According to some people on here, I should be punished and ridiculed for doing so and admitting to it, yet, people are backing up Gateway and get all upset if their code gets stolen. So many double standards. I backed up the games, I download copies of games I already own, and yet, I get labeled a filthy pirate. Same with Windows, I have the product key, and yet, if I download an ISO for a DVD I lost, that might be questionable.


I know it's not what you mean, but there are actually free, legal, official ISO downloads for all Windows versions. If you don't have a product key, they act as trials though.


Cyan said:


> Which feature are removed if not activated past 30 days?
> 
> sorry, hijacking this thread a little for a question:
> I just bought a new PC with win7, but I installed it twice (on two different drives/partitions, but on the same computer).
> ...


As far as I'm aware, the only thing that happens is that it won't be able to use Windows Update anymore (so possible security risks) and it'll nag you to buy it. I might be mistaken though. Also, there's a fair chance it'll work anyway.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 15, 2015)

@Cyan I'm not definitive authority on this but I doubt you'll have a problem, especially since it's installed to the same computer.  I'm currently running (a retail copy of) Windows 8.1 on two entirely different computers and have been for about a year with zero problems.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2015)

Arras said:


> I know it's not what you mean, but there are actually free, legal, official ISO downloads for all Windows versions. If you don't have a product key, they act as trials though.


And the other parts I discussed? I know the ISOs are legal, but if, for some reason, your product key somehow runs out of uses, then what is the protocol? Surely, one shouldn't have to spend $80 for an OS Microsoft no longer supports (AFAIK, Windows 7 support will end soon, if not it already has). I am curious as to how two partitions of Windows 7 would work on the same machine.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 15, 2015)

Cyan said:


> sorry, hijacking this thread a little for a question:
> I just bought a new PC with win7, but I installed it twice (on two different drives/partitions, but on the same computer).
> It's a OEM version and "should not be installed more than once per computer" as per the EULA on that disc....
> I activated the main OS I use, and I'm wondering if I will have issue activating the second one (due to be a different HDD, and when the first one activated by itself, I had additionnal HDD connected too, to restore my data from old PC).
> ...


All I can say on that is that it won't work for Windows 8.1 if you try to run it in a VM.  Before upgrading to Windows 10, I installed my running copy of 8.1 as a virtual machine.  I thought it would detect that it's all the same hardware and work fine, but it gave me a warning about it already being on another machine.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 15, 2015)

yeah, but it seems retail version can be installed on different computers, while OEM version don't (because they are supposed to be pre-installed on new computers only, sold without the disc)
I bought PC + win7 and they gave me OEM ... I thought I would get retail for the price I paid ...
I felt a little abused.

joostin : yeah, that's why I think I'll keep the other copy offline, but without activating it I wonder if I can still boot and launch Acronis programs.
It's a single backup partition I boot to backup my main partition.


I also hope I will not have to reinstall Win7 after a crash or whatever happens. it will be considered illegal ... I will use a crack if it's the case.
I bought one and can't use it as I want... I really don't like that hardware check.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 15, 2015)

This thread is pure gold, never had such a laugh in a long time!


DarkFlare69 said:


> Most people pirate Windows.


Actually it's easier to have a genuine windows than pirating it. Check if your school or your work has some kind of promotion: most of the schools, universities, colleges and workplaces in the world have some agreements with Microsoft to give students/workers a genuine windows license


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 15, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> And the other parts I discussed? I know the ISOs are legal, but if, for some reason, your product key somehow runs out of uses, then what is the protocol? Surely, one shouldn't have to spend $80 for an OS Microsoft no longer supports (AFAIK, Windows 7 support will end soon, if not it already has). I am curious as to how two partitions of Windows 7 would work on the same machine.


It probably won't end for another 7-8 years.  Vista is still actively supported.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 15, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> You lose that privilege when you commit a crime.


HILARIOUS AND ORIGINAL *9999% SARCASM*

I would have just got a Windows 8.1 ISO and used KMSpico to activate it. Then I'd get GXN.exe from another Pirated Windows 7 to Windows 10 thread (look around the forum) and run it. 10 downloads and installs, you win. Fully activated.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 15, 2015)

Pagio94 said:


> This thread is pure gold, never had such a laugh in a long time!
> 
> Actually it's easier to have a genuine windows than pirating it. Check if your school or your work has some kind of promotion: most of the schools, universities, colleges and workplaces in the world have some agreements with Microsoft to give students/workers a genuine windows license



That's how I got my Win8 key, through school.  It's nice not having to worry about a KMS spoofer or anything.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 15, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> People pointed out that I was breaking the law, less respect in the community (not this one, it was a long time ago), people refusing to help me, etc.
> I think most people get it free as OEM, but I don't have any stats to back that up.  Regardless, that makes you sound like a teenager telling his mother that "everybody else was doing it."


Did I saw everybody? No, I said "most people" which is a fact.


> Are you a software pirate? 57 percent of the world's computer users confess to pirating software according to a recent Business Software Alliance (BSA) survey.
> 
> Researchers surveyed 15,000 people from 33 countries and asked a direct question on software stealing: "How often do you acquire pirated software or software that is not fully licensed?" This year's survey result of 57 percent is up from 42 percent in 2011.


http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/1563006


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Did I saw everybody? No, I said "most people" which is a fact.
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/1563006



I don't know if I would necessarily call 57% "most people", really just "more than half".


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Did I saw everybody? No, I said "most people" which is a fact.
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/1563006


You need to brush up on your math/logic.  That means 57% of the people they surveyed have pirated something.  That doesn't mean everything, and it also doesn't mean they've even used Windows.


TheGrayShow1467 said:


> HILARIOUS AND ORIGINAL *9999% SARCASM*
> 
> I would have just got a Windows 8.1 ISO and used KMSpico to activate it. Then I'd get GXN.exe from another Pirated Windows 7 to Windows 10 thread (look around the forum) and run it. 10 downloads and installs, you win. Fully activated.


I wasn't trying to be hilarious or original.  I was making a statement.

Anyway, I wouldn't recommend updating to Windows 10 right now.  There are so many problems with it.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 15, 2015)

well, since 1995, I pirated all my windows.
This is the first time I bought it, and I feel abused because I can't install it like I want. Next time I'll pirate again, it's so much easier to not bother with activation.

I got 3.11, 95, 98, 2000, XP, Win7 (bought)
that's more than half for me.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 15, 2015)

Pagio94 said:


> Check if your school or your work has some kind of promotion: most of the schools, universities, colleges and workplaces in the world have some agreements with Microsoft to give students/workers a genuine windows license


That doesn't stop my Junior High School from running a pirated/unactivated copy. One moniter in the cafeteria was showing the menu and in the middle of the display was "You might be a victim of fraud!" blah blah, talking about how Windows wasn't genuine. Every other Windows PC in the school was activated.
I went to a Chinese restaurant a few months ago and they had an unactivated copy of Windows 8.1.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 15, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> I went to a Chinese restaurant a few months ago and they had an unactivated copy of Windows 8.1.


You should report them if they ever mess up your order.


----------



## filfat (Aug 15, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Or you could not be a dick, and buy Windows.  Just throwing it out there.


You took the words out of my mouth mate


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 15, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> You should report them if they ever mess up your order.


In the 10 to 20+ years they've been open, never have they got my order wrong. In fact, when I was younger, they'd give me fish for free. 'Twas a simpler time back then... Of course, I've since moved from the town... (by the way, my earlier comment  saying HILARIOUS AND ORIGINAL was a Filthy Frank reference.)


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 15, 2015)

Fun fact, Microsoft no longer uses Digital River for their ISO distributions, so my school no longer gives out ISO images or product license keys, so therefore, I have to resort to other methods.

Oh and Windows 10,  until there is a some marvelous, compelling reason to get it, I'm not. Oh and the numerous issues it still has, compared to how stable my Windows 7 PC is...ain't gonna happen.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 15, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> You lose that privilege when you commit a crime.


It goes a long way from pirating to committing an actual crime. Downloading a movie is in no way the same as killing someone and those who think it is are fucked in the head.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 16, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It goes a long way from pirating to committing an actual crime. Downloading a movie is in no way the same as killing someone and those who think it is are fucked in the head.


You're fucked in the head if you think all crimes have to be equal.  It's a crime to commit murder.  It's a crime to commit piracy.  That doesn't mean piracy is equal to murder.  It's circular reasoning.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 16, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> You're fucked in the head if you think all crimes have to be equal.  It's a crime to commit murder.  It's a crime to commit piracy.  That doesn't mean piracy is equal to murder.  It's circular reasoning.


Don't tell me you don't pirate anything.

Have you saved a picture you don't own? You've pirated it.
Have you downloaded a backup ISO of a game you don't own? You've pirated.

Come on just cut the bullshit, you're no saint either.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 16, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Don't tell me you don't pirate anything.
> 
> Have you saved a picture you don't own? You've pirated it.
> Have you downloaded a backup ISO of a game you don't own? You've pirated.
> ...


Saving a picture I didn't take isn't piracy (that made me laugh), but I didn't claim to be a saint.

People need to stop being so sensitive.  I simply pointed out a fact:  If he bought Windows 7, he wouldn't be having these problems.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2015)

Piracy is defined as illegal duplication distribution of digital media, but is not the same as theft as theft implicates the object in question is stolen and is gone for good. Pirating digital media is making illegal copies, but the original source is still intact, but is still  a crime. People still think piracy is theft, it is not.

However, piracy being  a crime never stopped people before.

I download old, deprecated games that don't give companies money, or don't give money to companies that are defunct or are not available outside sources excluding VC, PSN, XBN, Steam, Origin, GOG, etc. And yet, my saying that will cause many people to throw their arms up and scream "piracy".


----------



## Arras (Aug 16, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Fun fact, Microsoft no longer uses Digital River for their ISO distributions, so my school no longer gives out ISO images or product license keys, so therefore, I have to resort to other methods.
> 
> Oh and Windows 10,  until there is a some marvelous, compelling reason to get it, I'm not. Oh and the numerous issues it still has, compared to how stable my Windows 7 PC is...ain't gonna happen.


If you have a product key, you can get a Win7 ISO from here. http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-recovery


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2015)

Arras said:


> If you have a product key, you can get a Win7 ISO from here. http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-recovery



You know, I actually tried that, didn't do jack shit, and my copy of Windows is indeed legit and fully activated. I got it from Digital River a while ago through my school's CS program, so IDK why I can't obtain a legit ISO from that site.  The stupid site kept telling me my key is OEM, which it isn't, so yeah, it's because of that I have to get it through shadier means. Thanks, Microsoft. It's like the want me to pirate OSes. 

If you want me to prove my Windows 7 is legit and got it through legit means, and it's not OEM, I'd be more than happy to prove any skeptic.


----------



## Arras (Aug 16, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> You know, I actually tried that, didn't do jack shit, and my copy of Windows is indeed legit and fully activated. I got it from Digital River a while ago through my school's CS program, so IDK why I can't obtain a legit ISO from that site.  The stupid site kept telling me my key is OEM, which it isn't, so yeah, it's because of that I have to get it through shadier means. Thanks, Microsoft.


Huh, I didn't think they'd distinguish between OEM and non-OEM keys and not let OEM keys download the ISO. That's pretty shitty, yeah. I assume all MSDN keys suffer from the same issue then.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2015)

Arras said:


> Huh, I didn't think they'd distinguish between OEM and non-OEM keys and not let OEM keys download the ISO. That's pretty shitty, yeah. I assume all MSDN keys suffer from the same issue then.



Well it's student MSDN or the Dreamspark program they had going a while back. I can still log on to the student store, but there are no OSes to download, at all, and it tells me it's an OEM key even though it's not, so it's a big proverbial "fuck you" from Microsoft, piracy laws be damned. I'll activate a second instance of Windows 7 on my 2nd HDD just to spite Microsoft using the DAZ installer.


----------



## Arras (Aug 16, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Well it's student MSDN or the Dreamspark program they had going a while back. I can still log on to the student store, but there are no OSes to download, at all, and it tells me it's an OEM key even though it's not, so it's a big proverbial "fuck you" from Microsoft, piracy laws be damned. I'll activate a second instance of Windows 7 on my 2nd HDD just to spite Microsoft using the DAZ installer.


Huh? That's odd. I just checked my university's (student) Dreamspark page and everything Windows 7 or higher still seems to be available.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2015)

Arras said:


> Huh? That's odd. I just checked my university's (student) Dreamspark page and everything Windows 7 or higher still seems to be available.



Maybe it's a recent change with my specific university, I don't know. Suffice to say, I did....receive outside help, an anon did help me locate a 64-bit pro version of the ISO, not gonna name sources, but I do have an image. I know MS doesn't care so much about ISOs as they do actual activation keys, which I also have backed up as well.  I'll ask the CS office and inquire as to why it's the case, pretty damn stupid if you ask me. Is there any way to actually verify a key code?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 16, 2015)

Arras said:


> Huh, I didn't think they'd distinguish between OEM and non-OEM keys and not let OEM keys download the ISO. That's pretty shitty, yeah. I assume all MSDN keys suffer from the same issue then.



DreamSpark key, doesn't work.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> DreamSpark key, doesn't work.



Okay good, so it's not just me. Well that's a steaming load of crap, see, it's like Microsoft is indirectly supporting people using shady methods, but the ISO images themselves don't cost money, and I do have the Windows 7 ISO as backup. The decent thing would be for them to at least have some kind of disclaimer, you know?


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 16, 2015)

Pagio94 said:


> This thread is pure gold, never had such a laugh in a long time!
> 
> Actually it's easier to have a genuine windows than pirating it. Check if your school or your work has some kind of promotion: most of the schools, universities, colleges and workplaces in the world have some agreements with Microsoft to give students/workers a genuine windows license


Not unless you are a EE or CS student, colleges don't give msdnaa access to everybody


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 16, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Not unless you are a EE or CS student, colleges don't give msdnaa access to everybody



Even with college MSDN keys, you can't use Microsoft's ISO recovery website and get an image, it labels them as OEM keys and well, college students who got Windows via Dreamspark are SOL.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Aug 27, 2015)

Im running on Windows 10, since i upgraded from a OEM Win7, the OEM Product key stayed.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 27, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> I simply pointed out a fact:  If he bought Windows 7, he wouldn't be having these problems.



Which he was probably well aware of? I can't think there's an awful lot of people around who think you still need to bypass activations on genuine copies of Windows..?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 29, 2015)

Can I upgrade to Windows 10 if I used windows loader by daz to make it genuine?


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Can I upgrade to Windows 10 if I used windows loader by daz to make it genuine?


Give it a try and you'll see.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Give it a try and you'll see.


No. I need to hear it from someone who actually did it


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> No. I need to hear it from someone who actually did it


The only thing that could happen is Windows 10 asking for activation. Crack it with any softwares and you are good.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> The only thing that could happen is Windows 10 asking for activation. Crack it with any softwares and you are good.


Still I wanna hear it from another


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Still I wanna hear it from another


Psss, I see you do not trust me


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 29, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Psss, I see you do not trust me


Is that really a surprise lol


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Is that really a surprise lol


Not really, but I can't blame you to that.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Sep 8, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> No. I need to hear it from someone who actually did it


I actually tried this myself and yes- Windows 10 activates properly if you used Daz loader on Windows 7.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 8, 2015)

Of course if you want to do it legally, I'm selling a Windows 7 key.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Sep 8, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Saving a picture I didn't take isn't piracy (that made me laugh), but I didn't claim to be a saint.
> 
> People need to stop being so sensitive.  I simply pointed out a fact:  If he bought Windows 7, he wouldn't be having these problems.


Funny how you can still ask yourself why is everyone being so sensetive.


----------



## Originality (Sep 8, 2015)

A little note about the Microsoft Product Recovery website, their servers have been screwed up for the better part of a year and fails to recognise the majority of authentic product keys for what they are. It's a well known issue on their own forums and even include symptoms like not allowing you to download your (store bought) product in English (just French or Korean).

As an alternative, I'd point people to websites that provide backup downloads for the digital river ISOs. Not too clear if links are allowed (I'll PM an admin to check), but PMs or google is your friend. google a _digital river mirror_ to source their Windows 7 ISOs.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Sep 9, 2015)

CheatFreak47 said:


> I actually tried this myself and yes- Windows 10 activates properly if you used Daz loader on Windows 7.


Are you 100%b sure? Has it changed ur background black yet?


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Sep 9, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Are you 100%b sure? Has it changed ur background black yet?


Yes- I'm 100% sure, I upgraded well over a month ago- as soon as Windows 10 was out. As far as I can tell, there's many reports that this works from other users on the piracy subreddit as well. So basically, you can get the Full version of Windows 10, a legitimate key for it, with a pirated copy of windows 7.
Like Bill Gates himself said: "as long as they're going to steal it, we want them to steal ours."






@JoostinOnline While I see your point- not everyone who has a computer has an extra 120$+ to drop on an operating system. Even Microsoft themselves know this- they'd rather people be stealing their software then have them using someone else' OS. That model is partially responsible for Windows being packaged on practically every pre-built machine being sold and their success with enterprise sales. The more people using it means the more people supporting it and helping the library of software for it grow, and that means big companies and even schools will purchase large license deals from them to use the OS in their business/school environments- and that's bigger bucks then the individual sales they're "losing" anyway. The big argument I have for piracy in the first place is that a large majority of people who pirate weren't going to pay for what they're taking anyway- so it's not even a lost sale.

I know that doesn't make it morally sound, but that's how I see it.


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 9, 2015)

@CheatFreak47
isn't $150 a bit steep? A few years back I bought a retail Win7 Premium install disc that let me install to 3 different computers for $100, that's $33 per PC.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Sep 9, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> @CheatFreak47
> isn't $150 a bit steep? A few years back I bought a retail Win7 Premium install disc that let me install to 3 different computers for $100, that's $33 per PC.


typo- meant $120, and it depends on what features you need in your OS, some people really need Pro- which is 200$
And sure you can get good deals occasionally- but I'm talking buying directly from Microsoft.
Most of the time it'll run you about 120$ for even their most basic edition of Windows.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 9, 2015)

CheatFreak47 said:


> typo- meant $120, and it depends on what features you need in your OS, some people really need Pro- which is 200$
> And sure you can get good deals occasionally- but I'm talking buying directly from Microsoft.
> Most of the time it'll run you about 120$ for even their most basic edition of Windows.


I have a genuine Home copy [from a genuine 8.1 install], but sadly am considering pirating Win 10 Pro because of the lack of gpedit.


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 9, 2015)

CheatFreak47 said:


> typo- meant $120, and it depends on what features you need in your OS, some people really need Pro- which is 200$
> And sure you can get good deals occasionally- but I'm talking buying directly from Microsoft.
> Most of the time it'll run you about 120$ for even their most basic edition of Windows.



I'd pirate before I paid $200 for it. The only reason I bought it was because I could install it to 3 different PC's for $100.


----------



## Selim873 (Sep 9, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm not going to link it here because it would be against the forum rules (this goes for everyone else, too) but look up "Windows 7 Loader by Daz" on Google.  That's pretty much the de-facto Windows 7 SLIC spoofing loader that everyone uses.
> 
> Edit - that video didn't work because it's for Windows XP



That's pretty much the best way to get 7 up and running.  Honestly, though, I suggest saving the money and actually buying Windows.  Get Windows 7 Home for under $100, then upgrade to 10 for free.  You won't run into piracy obstacles either.  I usually make people buy Windows 7 when I build their PC's now, and include instructions to go to 10 if they want to.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Sep 9, 2015)

CheatFreak47 said:


> Yes- I'm 100% sure, I upgraded well over a month ago- as soon as Windows 10 was out. As far as I can tell, there's many reports that this works from other users on the piracy subreddit as well. So basically, you can get the Full version of Windows 10, a legitimate key for it, with a pirated copy of windows 7.
> Like Bill Gates himself said: "as long as they're going to steal it, we want them to steal ours."
> 
> 
> ...


I see a lot of people saying it didnt work. But a lot saying it did. If I somehow backup my entire HDD and windows 10 doesn't work, how do I restore it? And can I backup it to another partition? (I have 1TB HDD, I used 300 something GB. I can divide into 2 500GB partitions and then if the upgrade doesn't work I can install Ubuntu on the Windows 10 partition or boot from thumb drive to get windows 7 back? )


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 9, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I see a lot of people saying it didnt work. But a lot saying it did. If I somehow backup my entire HDD and windows 10 doesn't work, how do I restore it? And can I backup it to another partition? (I have 1TB HDD, I used 300 something GB. I can divide into 2 500GB partitions and then if the upgrade doesn't work I can install Ubuntu on the Windows 10 partition or boot from thumb drive to get windows 7 back? )


Just backup extremely important files to external HDD or SD/USB Flash. If Windows 10 itself encounters an installation error or finds itself incompatible with your hardware it rolls back to your previous OS.

Edit: I reread my post, I see I was not clear.
There is no need to backup your OS image as the Windows 10 Installer automatically creates one for you. Unless you were on a different filesystem [ext3 (UNIX/XNU)], which if you are on Windows 7 you are on NTFS- you are fine.

Worse case scenario the installer fails and it reverts you to Windows 7.
^ unless you physically unplug your computer or power goes out


----------



## driverdis (Sep 22, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I see a lot of people saying it didnt work. But a lot saying it did. If I somehow backup my entire HDD and windows 10 doesn't work, how do I restore it? And can I backup it to another partition? (I have 1TB HDD, I used 300 something GB. I can divide into 2 500GB partitions and then if the upgrade doesn't work I can install Ubuntu on the Windows 10 partition or boot from thumb drive to get windows 7 back? )



If you followed all instructions on activating it with DAZ, it will get a genuine Windows 10 license. now will it upgrade without problems from software (Avast is a good example of a program that halts the upgrade).


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Sep 23, 2015)

driverdis said:


> If you followed all instructions on activating it with DAZ, it will get a genuine Windows 10 license. now will it upgrade without problems from software (Avast is a good example of a program that halts the upgrade).


So I should uninstall avast? why would avast prevent it from upgrading?


----------



## driverdis (Sep 23, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> So I should uninstall avast? why would avast prevent it from upgrading?



Yes, Uninstall Avast. Once upgraded, you can reinstall Avast. It seems Avast messes with part of the Windows upgrade and causes it to fail and roll back. (took 5 upgrade attempts before I tracked it down to being Avast).


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 23, 2015)

>Still using Windows 7 in 2015


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Sep 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> >Still using Windows 7 in 2015


> most people are



driverdis said:


> Yes, Uninstall Avast. Once upgraded, you can reinstall Avast. It seems Avast messes with part of the Windows upgrade and causes it to fail and roll back. (took 5 upgrade attempts before I tracked it down to being Avast).


Thanks, I'm considering updating this weekend. Though, that's what I've been saying for the past month... All my programs will still work?
Common ones I use:


Spoiler



Moviemaker
3DS Builder.exe
devkitPro
Dolphin
EveryFileExplorer
SketchUp
Paint dNet


----------



## driverdis (Sep 23, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> > most people are
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm considering updating this weekend. Though, that's what I've been saying for the past month... All my programs will still work?
> ...



not sure about moviemaker but the rest should work as there is not a lot of change between 7 and 10 compatibility wise so most apps run fine.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> >Still using Windows 7 in 2015


I still used XP in 2015
I just installed Win7 last month (I don't want 8 or 10, and 7 is good for 5 years)


----------



## driverdis (Sep 23, 2015)

Cyan said:


> I still used XP in 2015
> I just installed Win7 last month (I don't want 8 or 10, and 7 is good for 5 years)



At least give 10 a try. It's interface is closer to 7 than 8 and it is fast.
The only thing I have found is that some sound cards need to be set to 24Bit/192KHz or else they drop sound all the time and the Windows Audio Service needs to be restarted.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 23, 2015)

I already had hardware and software not compatible anymore from XP to 7, I thought the less I update and the less incompatibility I'll encounter.
I can give it a try anytime.


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 23, 2015)

Cyan said:


> I still used XP in 2015
> I just installed Win7 last month (I don't want 8 or 10, and 7 is good for 5 years)


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Sep 23, 2015)

driverdis said:


> not sure about moviemaker but the rest should work as there is not a lot of change between 7 and 10 compatibility wise so most apps run fine.


ok, and what's this about sound cards? How do I change that setting?


----------



## driverdis (Sep 23, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> ok, and what's this about sound cards? How do I change that setting?



right click on volume icon in taskbar (icon in lower right corner) --> click "Playback devices" --> scroll down until you see the default sound card (has green circle with check mark on it) --> click on it then click on properties

click on the "Advanced" tab --> change the format to "24 bit, 192000 Hz (Studio Quality) --> Test sound to make sure it works then click "OK"


----------

